# Interior Decorating



## shantemiller (Jan 7, 2008)

I need lots of help. My family and I have come into a situation where we are going to have to gut a mobile home and redo everything from new fixtures in the bathroom to new floors to painting the walls and ceiling. Any advice? I really need some help.

Bamagirl


----------



## masterofthe (Apr 16, 2007)

can you give us a quick look at how much job is needed to get your home done? a picture perhaps will do.


----------



## stylebn (Jan 8, 2008)

Anything you can tell us about the mobile home will help, also anything about the people who live there will help as well. As masterofthe suggested, a picture would be ideal. Will help where I can, and good luck!


----------



## dan82 (Jan 19, 2008)

yeah yu need to provide more info..and probably what style your family would be interested into and what about the budget..


----------



## Arlo (Jan 17, 2008)

Check out mobilehomerepair.com for some examples and ideas. Then post lots of photos here because we all like to see them.


----------



## sunnydd (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey everyone...Anyone have a technique for refinishing white laminate cabinets? I saw a "flip" show where they refinished it in a tuscan type finish... not sure whether that was another laminate resurfacing or a paint technique...sure would appreciate any help in this situation... I am starting to hate my white cabinets...and I purchased the laminate for "easy cleaning"... there is no such thing with white cabinets. LOL more like constant cleaning....anyhow...help.. : )


----------



## rk_king2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

You can start by gathering samples such as lights, and furnishings. Give yourself plenty of time, it will take longer than you think
_____________
decorating ideas


----------



## PassionateDIY'er (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow! Quite an undertaking. You don't really give enough details, but if you have the space for a "split bedroom" floorplan I think I would consider it. It gives you privacy by putting the master bdrm at one end and the other bdrms at the other end. I would have a very open floorplan for the "heart" of the home in the center with the kitchen (with a breakfast bar), family rm and dining area all open with a wall of sliding glass doors to the back of the home that opens out to a deck. This will allow enough light into the home and less walls to be built is cost saving!


----------

